# Gamekeeper TTF



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all,

9 mounths ago I ordered a gamekeeper TTF palmswell pocket poacher, it came today...

It was a beautiful slingshot but is just a litle big to my small hand.

I ordered this slingshot because I want to try TTF and I can`t order anything from US .

It shoots great and the bands and the pouch are very good quality, I am start hitting the target and I only have problems because I always shoot OTT and usualy flip the slingshot, with TTF I cant flip it.

After all the slingshot are top quality and I think after some practise it will be dead accurate, the waiting time is just too loooonnngg for me

sory for I dont have no pictures of mine










SSPT...


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I ordered the slingshot 9 weeks ago, sorry I cheated myself because my bad english!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME!!!

The question is: Where are we going to meet for a shooting binge!!!! LOL!! 

Have fun, amigo!!

Um abraço ...Q


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

ahahah Quercusuber, obrigado!!!!

SSPT...


----------

